

Ask HN: How will sidechains affect Bitcoin's long term price? - demianbrener


======
elmar
It will depend on the services that are implemented on the sidechains. In the
end is all about supply and demand, if the services are useful and attractive
to users will increase demand.

------
paool
you can think of sidechains as alt-coins that are technically still Bitcoin.

If you own Bitcoins, they can now do more and are more valuable because why
would people still use doge when you could have bitcoin + doge in one?

